# Out From Hibernation!



## carlitos60 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey!
Out From Hibernation!  Just a 12 Miles Ride!!!
My Late 10s or 20s "JAMES" Path Racer!!
26" Wheels w Helios Hubs, BOA Pedals, Path Handlebars, Williams Sprocket, Nice Solid Rider!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 4, 2018)

That's another great machine.
Nice to hear it's out of hibernation.
As the 'Cali Cartel' say:

Ridden, not Hidden!


----------



## sam (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 5, 2018)

JAMES are Very Rare,,,I Have Seen Only 2 from the Late 20s or 30s; The Ones with the Curved Drop Outs!!!
Oh.....The Grips are John Bull!!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 5, 2018)

My tandem project is mid '30s, they're pretty uncommon here in their home country too.
Just got a replica head tube transfer for mine.....


I see yours has that lovely brass badge.
I stand corrected, I now see yours is the earlier transfer.
the front brake looks wrong for that rim, looks a little later in period.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 5, 2018)

They both share the same fork crown it seems, though the tandem ones are real heavy duty items.....

 
Frame has adjustable rear top tube, gents or ladies style......


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 6, 2018)

Nice Project!!!!
Hey 2 Hand Brakes are Better than 1, When You are Cruising at 30mph!!!


----------



## RidgeWalker (Feb 6, 2018)

Absolutely love it.


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 16, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> Hey!
> Out From Hibernation!  Just a 12 Miles Ride!!!
> My Late 10s or 20s "JAMES" Path Racer!!
> 26" Wheels w Helios Hubs, BOA Pedals, Path Handlebars, Williams Sprocket, Nice Solid Rider!!!
> View attachment 748572 View attachment 748573 View attachment 748575



You have some nice bikes.


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 16, 2018)

JimRoy said:


> You have some nice bikes.




Sorry!!! 
Thanks,,,,But, I Have The Nicest Collection of Complete Bikes!


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 17, 2018)

You sure do and it motivates me.  JimRoy


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 19, 2018)

JimRoy said:


> You sure do and it motivates me.  JimRoy




Good to Hear!!!
Go for IT!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hey @carlitos60,
It's not quite out of hibernation yet, but its getting there.....


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 12, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Hey @carlitos60,
> It's not quite out of hibernation yet, but its getting there.....
> 
> Ha,ha,,Yours Still Underground!!!!!
> Good Luck!


----------

